# Interstate Home Slot Racers Events in November



## tlbrace (Oct 6, 2016)

November has a couple of IHSR events on the calendar:

1. On Saturday, 11/12 we will again have a large layout (rare vintage 3 lane Scalextric track) set up at a car show in Allentown, Pa. Google Lehigh Valley Slot Car show for show details (there is a separate thread for this show on this forum). We will have loaner cars and controllers, and throughout the show folks will be allowed to run laps to their hearts' content. We did this last month in White Marsh, MD, and actually picked up a new club member or two!!!

2. The next scheduled club race day is Saturday, 11/19 in Abingdon, MD. All of the tracks we actually race on are routed, mdf board tracks, and the one in Abingdon is a blast to drive.

Doors open at 8 am for testing, tuning, practice and general bench racing. Races start around 10 am. Run a class or two, break for lunch, run another couple of classes, and everyone is usually on the road for home by 3/3:30 pm.

The rules are below (lifted directly from our website). If you want to come try it out, don't worry if you don't have a class appropriate car, we will have loaners that are class legal. We do stick to classes, so we can't/don't let someone run non-class legal cars 'just for fun.'

Please email me at [email protected] if you wish more information about this event.

Club mission: 
IHSR is the place for slot car enthusiasts to come together for fun and camaraderie. We always remember we’re a bunch of guys playing with “toy cars” and don’t take things overly seriously. Winning isn’t important- fun is!
There’s a place for everyone here. To many of the members the pleasure of driving beautiful cars on wonderful tracks is more important than lap times. Others have a great time building and racing the best cars they can. 
Come and enjoy! You’ll be welcomed.

Regarding Divisions and Classes for the 2016-2017 IHSR season: 
The first four divisions will be run at every event. The fifth division (Reserve classes) can be run at the will of the track owner. There will generally be 4 races run at each event. These 4 races will consist of the classes as outlined below. 
The host may choose to run a fifth race from the “Reserve classes”: Early Open Wheel or Late Open Wheel, or an IROC event
*The club requests that the track owner declare his choice for the fifth race when requesting their race dates.
The club functions largely on the honor system. Racers are expected to have knowledge and understanding of the rules and compete with cars that are compliant with the rules. Ignorance of the rules is not an excuse. If a car is illegal, it is illegal from the moment it is placed on the track, not after its legality is challenged or the car fails technical inspection. It is not in the interest of the club to put racers in the uncomfortable position of having to challenge the legality of a fellow racer’s car.
Responsible functioning of the honor system allows us to spend more doing what we come to do, having fun and racing slot cars.
If you have any doubt about the legality of any modification, please contact the rules committee before the change.

New for 2016-2017

Tech Inspection

A pre-race tech inspection will be re-instituted as follows:

At each event, one IHSR class, chosen at random will be tech inspected prior to that race. 

Please bring only legal cars to Tech. Recognizing that our race time is very limited, this inspection will proceed expeditiously. We strongly encourage racers to examine all your cars for legality prior to the event since if your car fails, little time will be available to make changes prior to the race start. Race will not be delayed waiting on car changes.

Post-Race Viewing

Years ago our club’s first three finishers were put on display briefly for members to view and ask questions. It has always been our club’s valuable custom to help other racers improve in order to raise everyone’s enjoyment. This is a tremendous opportunity for all racers to learn and improve. 

Immediately after each race the first three cars will have their bodies removed for viewing on the track. Owners are heartily encouraged to answer questions about their cars.

‘Spare’ Car Limits

We’re here for fun and we recognize that racing is more fun than watching because of a broken car. 

ONE replacement car is allowed if the entrant’s starting car becomes crippled during the race. Replacement car must conform to the class rules. (If this class was chosen for random tech inspection the replacement car must be presented for Tech immediately after the race or the car will not be classified). A third replacement car is not allowed.

GENERAL COMPETITION RULES:
Minimum 3/64 ground clearance on all cars. Gears are exempt at the discretion of the track owner as long as they don't contact the track surface.
Only hard plastic or resin bodies are allowed. Vac-formed bodies that have been hardened and thickened may be allowed at the discretion of the rules committee, provided they are of a minimum weight (12grams). Vac car bodies are to be painted on the outside only.
All four tires must be in contact with the track surface. Front wheels must touch and roll on the track. If this requires adjustment when moving from a routed track to, for example, Scalextric or Ninco, it is the owner's responsibility to assure compliance.
Tires must fit within body limits. Tires must be covered by the body as viewed from directly above the car.
Track front and rear, should be close to that of prototype.
All tires must be of a rubber, rubber-like or Urethane construction. No o-ring (5mm minimum on front tires). Sponge (foam) tires are specifically allowed in 63 - 81 sports cars only. No Silicone tires . Tire width will be measured at the contact patch.
All tires must be run DRY, with no traction compounds or treatments added. Cleaner residue or softening treatments must have been removed before placing the car on the track. Any car that leaves a residue on the track surface shall be immediately disqualified and removed from the race.
Wheels should have appropriate inserts and be of the same type front and rear. "Styled" plastic or aluminum wheels are exempt if they represent a 1:1 wheel.
Guide flag should not extend beyond front bodywork (may not be visible when viewed from above when pointed directly forward)
Chassis and weights must not protrude beyond the lower edge of the body and should be painted so as not to be conspicuous when the car is on the track.
Weights added to the underside of the chassis must be securely affixed so as to not be dislodged during a race.
The body mounting screws may be loosened. If they are, they MUST BE COVERED with tape to prevent debris on the track. The thickness of the tape will be included in the required clearance spec
Open cockpit cars require a driver and a "shelf"; closed cars require a driver, front and rear glass and a cover over the mechanicals. Full interior is not always required although driver should have arms and at least top half of steering wheel.
Cars should appear as nearly "scale" as possible.
Cars will be allowed to start at the discretion of the Tech Committee.
If the prototype car had a spoiler mounted, it must be in place at tech inspection and the start of the race. The spoiler must be securely affixed and should have at least a chance of being in place during the entire race.
All races will be run "no-mag". In all classes, total downforce from motor magnetism must not exceed 25grams. Magnet check or Magnet Marshal check will be part of tech inspections for all IHSR classes

CAR CLASSES

Division 1 –VINTAGE sports cars (1962 and earlier)
Chassis may be commercially available, or scratch built of brass, wire, plastic or aluminum.
Maximum 8mm tire max. width measured at contact patch. Entrant must ensure that 8mm max. width is maintained throughout season.
Maximum overall width is 2.25" measured from the outside of the rear tires.
Any manufacturer’s motor may be fitted, but must be rated no more than 14.7K RPM. 
<14.7K rpm motors available at time of writing at: Slot Car Corner, M/T racing Resins, Professor Motor, Dart Hobbies
H&R Jack Rabbit 14K rpm $9.00 S-can type FC-130 
M/T-1 14.3K rpm $7.99 S-can type FC-130 
M/T-SL-1 14.7K rpm $7.99 Slim can type FF-050 1.5mm shaft. 
Ninco NC-1 12.7K rpm S-can type FC-130
Ninco NC-8 13.4K rpm (12V) FK-130
BWA BWNC-1 14.5K rpm $5.00 S-can type FC-130
BWA BWMS050 14.7K rpm $5.00 Slim can type FF-050 1.5mm shaft.
Cartrix TX-1 13K rpm S-can type FC-130
Artin "white endbell" 13.1K rpm S-can type FC-130
JWL/JJ Slot "red endbell" 14.1K rpm S-can type FC-130
JWL/JJ Slot "yellow endbell" 13.9K rpm S-can type FC-130
Pink Car Power Plus1 13.1K rpm S-can type FC-130
Power Slot PS-2 13K rpm Slim can type FF-050 1.5mm shaft.
Ninco NC-2 is not allowed

Division 2 - Carrera GT cars 
Intent: The class rules are written to allow participants to have competitive and reliable cars, with few modifications allowed. Carrera GT cars will be run as received from factory except for the permitted modifications listed below.

The original E200 motor, wheels, axles, tires, gears, and guide flag system will be retained. Broken or "sloppy" guides may be repaired. The red replacement guide blade is allowed. Brushes are free. On some tracks, Carrera guides may stick in tight turns. Light sanding or trimming of the blade is permitted to eliminate this sticking.
Tires may be glued and trued.
Ballast may be added inside body
Gluing in the motor is permitted.
Full stock interiors must be retained.
Removal of digital chip is permitted. Direct wiring of motor from guide is permitted
Removal of lights optional. (most analog cars come without lights)
Custom colors are encouraged but all cars must display racing numbers in three places.
Body and chassis may be minimally sanded for body 'float".

Eligible Carrera GT cars are:
Ferrari 575 GTC
Porsche GT3 RSR
Porsche GT3
Mercedes SLS AMG GT3
Mercedes SLR McLaren
Porsche 918 spyder (cars with roof only)
BMW Z4 GT3
Ferrari 458
Aston Martin Vantage GT3
Audi R8 GT
Corvette C6R, C7R
Ferrari 599XX
BMW M3 GT2
Ferrari LaFerrari
Lamborghini Huracan

Division 3 – CLASSIC Sports Cars (1963-1981)
This division is designed for models of Sports cars (minimum 2 seats, covered wheels) which competed during the above era. 
Intent: The class rules are written to allow participants to be competitive with close to out of the box "semi-stock" models, but also allow for "open" cars to be raced in the interest of increasing the variety in the field. 

Motors are open
"Semi-Stock" cars may have modifications, but they are limited to commonly replaceable parts; wheels, gears, guide flag, motor, gluing in the motor etc. and the addition of ballast.
Major modifications such as body lightning, chassis lightning, chassis hinging/cutting, pod/bearing support reinforcement/stiffening, reorientation of the motor, lightening or removing the interior or using any chassis not commercially sold with the body define the car as "open"
Classic Ortmann tires (the no longer available “grey dust” formula) are not permitted in this class.
Maximum over all width is 2.63"
Sponge (foam) tires are specifically allowed.

Division 4 –Slot.it Group C/GTP
Cars include: Slot.it-brand Porsche 956, Porsche 962 (and all the variations of each), Lancia LC2, Sauber Mercedes C9, Jaguar XJ-9, Jaguar XJ-12, Mazda 787, Toyota MK III
This class allows very few changes from stock. If you have any doubt about the legality of any modification, please contact the rules committee before the change.

Any Slot.it Group C or GTP car is eligible for this class.
All cars must run a Slot.it "Orange end-bell" 21.5k motor. Slot.it's earlier original equipment 21.5k white end-bell motor is legal for this class but if a competitive advantage is evident, this may be changed. The "Piranah" 21.5K replacement motor is now approved for this class.
All cars will use a "Spec" tire, Slot.it's F22 rubber tire (SIPT-27 20x10mm) or N22 rubber tire (SIPT1171N22 20 x10mm) on standard 15x8 wheels. Gluing the tire to the wheel is permitted. No "Air"-style wheels.
Major modifications such as body lightning, chassis lightning, chassis hinging/cutting, pod/bearing support reinforcement/stiffening, reorientation of the motor and others will be prohibited. Gluing in the motor is permitted.
Stock interior must be retained. Minor sanding of chassis, body and interior in order to achieve free body float is permitted.
Guide replacement is permitted. This is allowed since many stock chassis exhibit very wobbly standard guides.

RESERVE CLASSES

Open Wheel 
Chassis may be commercially available, or scratch built of brass, plastic or aluminum
Tires can be 14mm in maximum width, but are encouraged to be appropriate for the era in which the car raced. 

LMP and GT
Chassis may be commercially available, or scratch built of brass, plastic or aluminum.
Tires, motors, gears, wheels, axles, guides, etc. are open within the guidelines of the general rules listed above.


----------

